# Electrónico reciclado



## ROCADRILO (Feb 18, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro.
Yo ya hace años estudié electrónica de equipos informáticos, donde aprendí a programar microcontroladores ST6xxx. Ahora después de varios años, creo que 15, me gustaría retomar mis proyectos de microcontroladores.
Escribo para pedir consejo, veo que ahora la "moda" está en PIC y lenguaje Visual C. Puesto que voy a tener que reciclarme desde 0, podríais darme opinión de cual sería la mejor opción. Mi idea será hacer control de sistemas basados en entradas analògicas, termostatos, sensores, etc... tipo domotica y me gustaría empezar con algún chip que no se me quedara corto, tambien que me asesorárais donde comprar o obtener curso práctico de aprendizaje.
Yo uso portátil con windows 7 64bits y solo puertos USB, me gustaría que lo que escogiera fuera compatible con esto para no tener que estar con VM.
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Melghost (Feb 18, 2013)

Hola, Rocadrilo.

      Cuando tú estudiaste hace 15 años ya estaban de moda los PIC, aunque yo he comenzado con ellos hace apenas un año. Yo utilizo un programador Enhanced PicKit2 que compré aquí:
http://www.mcumall.com/comersus/store/comersus_dynamicIndex.asp
      Los hay mejores, pero he de decirte que con este tienes de sobra para comenzar. Se conecta al puerto USB y funciona perfectamente en Windows 7.
      El entorno de desarrollo que utilizo es MPLAB, que también funciona en Windows 7. Con él se puede programar en ensamblador y en Visual C, y creo que también en otros lenguajes pero puede que tengas que localizar algún pluggin o algo. El entorno está bien.
      En cuanto al PIC que no se te quede corto, todo depende de lo que quieras hacer y del tiempo que dediques a seleccionar. Si buscas en la página de Microchip verás que tienes opciones de sobra.
      El lenguaje de programación más adecuado dicen que es el C. Yo llevo 30 años programando en ensamblador y no quiero otra cosa. Para mí es más importante pensar en las instrucciones que me llevan a la solución, y no en si he omitido un "punto y coma". Ahora bien, eso requiere también más instrucciones, pero al final todo se traduce al lenguaje máquina, así que tú verás. Para gustos se hicieron los lenguajes.

Suerte


----------



## ROCADRILO (Feb 19, 2013)

Muchas gracias.
Sabrías indicarme tambien donde puedo comprar u obtener un curso pràctico desde cero? con primeros ejemplos etc...
Tambien si hay ya algun kit montado con el PIC para hacer las primeras pruebas, con bornes entrada-salida, LCD etc y asi poder ir haciendo ejemplos aprendiendo.
Gracias de nuevo.



Hola

y que PIC? que tenga NMI (interrupción directa) y entradas - salidas digital y analógica, me recomendais?
Gracias.


----------



## Melghost (Feb 19, 2013)

Siento no poder ayudarte en eso. Yo me las he apañado con lo básico porque ya contaba con experiencia en programación. Pero pregúntale a San Google, que por lo que dicen, Internet está lleno de información del PIC.

Mira, a mí me bastó con una protoboard y el datasheet del PIC. Haciendo la conexión mínima que te viene en un esquema del datasheet, y añadiendo un LED, o un potenciómetro, o lo que se te ocurra, ya puedes empezar a experimentar. De todas formas, la idea del entrenador es muy buena cuando ya has aprendido lo básico y quieres profundizar en programación.

La mayoría de los PIC ya cuentan con entradas de interrupción y entradas analógicas. Suelen tener un único conversor conectado a un multiplexor analógico, que permite muestrear señales desde muchas de las patas del chip. Lo mejor es que busques en la página de Microchip, que ahí te vienen las características. Personalmente opino que las posibilidades de cualquiera de los microcontroladores modernos (sean PIC o cualquier otro) son para alucinar.


----------



## ROCADRILO (Feb 19, 2013)

Gracias, por saber, que PIC usas tu?


----------



## Melghost (Feb 19, 2013)

Pues mira, sólo he hecho dos proyectos con PIC:

El primero es una insoladora de LED UV con temporizador y dos dígitos de 7 segmentos, con un tecladito de 4 pulsadores que van conectados juntos a una única entrada analógica del PIC16F88A mediante divisores de tensión. Todo es gobernado por el PIC: la visualización del display, el teclado, el encendido de los LED UV, la detección de la tapa abierta... Sólo hay un chip (aparte de estabilizadores de tensión, etc), y ese chip es el PIC.

El segundo es un muñequito que habla. Lo interesante es que sabe qué decir en cada momento. Tiene casi 200 grabaciones en un chip ISD5116 entre frases, ruiditos y canciones. Canta el "cumpleaños feliz" cuando toca, canta villancicos en Navidad, te saluda cuando pasas frente a él, se queja de frío o de calor, grita y se ríe cuando lo lanzas por los aires o lo pones al revés, se duerme a partir de las 23:00 si está a oscuras y tumbado; se despierta con la luz del Sol o de la lámpara, o si le has pedido que te despierte a una hora concreta; regula el volumen según las necesidades, te permite grabar mensajes, detecta si lo estás tocando... y creo que alguna cosa más, pero para acordarme tendría que revisar el programa. Todo esto está programado en un PIC18F26J50; no he ocupado ni el 20% de la memoria, y me sobra la mitad de los recursos internos del chip.

Lo que sí tengo que decirte es que ni uno ni otro disponen de salida analógica (aunque sí disponen de varias entradas analógicas).


----------



## ROCADRILO (Feb 19, 2013)

hola Melghost,

estas hecho un crack!!!
Yo, después de estar varias horas mirando el tema de un kit que me permita empezar, cada vez lo tengo menos claro. Veo claro, que para lo que voy a usar con un chip de 8bits tendría de sobras, además a malas puedo usar más de uno y que se comuniquen, pero la verdad es que en la web de microchip venden un kit de inicio del de 32bits que está muy bien. Me hace pensar que lo que se puede hacer con uno de 8 se puede más o menos igual a uno de 32 y después tienes más ventajas de ampliación.
No se, continuaré mirando.
Gracias.


----------



## nachonkx (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola

Mira, yo te recomiendo que compres una tarjeta de desarrollo y/o de prototipado rápido, ya que este tipo de tarjeta no requiere programador (vienen con puerto USB) y todas las conexiones directas al microcontrolador de una forma rápida. Al venir el hardware ya construido no tienes que construir nada y te da la garantía de que la parte electrónica funciona.

Ahora discrepo con eso de que los PIC estén de moda, para mi los PIC de 8 bit son una tecnología antigua (aunque no por eso obsoleta), mucho mejores son los ATMega de 8 bit o cualquiera de 32 bit. Aunque si quieres estar al día, lo que se esta comenzando a utilizar con fuerza son los ARM.

Saludos


----------



## ROCADRILO (Feb 21, 2013)

Gracias.
Lo que aun no he encontrado es una tarjeta prototipo para un PIC18F877 por ejemplo.
saludos.



hola,

creo que ya lo tengo, voy a empezar por el PICkit 3 Debug Express de microchip para el PIC18F45K20.
EL KIT ya tiene programador, debugger y placa de test con ejemplos de inicio.


----------



## nachonkx (Feb 21, 2013)

Yo me iría directamente a un PIC32

una opción fácil y rápida son los ChipKit, la facilidad en cuanto a hardware y programacion es algo que agradeceras a futuro.

http://www.digilentinc.com/Products/Catalog.cfm?NavPath=2,892&Cat=18


----------



## ROCADRILO (Feb 25, 2013)

Gracias Machonkx, pero de momento voy a pic18F y si la cosa va como espero supongo que saltaré a 32.


----------

